# Hymer Van 572 - very uncomfortable bed mattress!



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi all

Just wondering what folk do for a good nights sleep.

We've a hymer van 572, it's got the most sorry excuse for a mattresses I've ever seen. Needless to say I've had a look around and all mattresses are 200cm in length. The space in the van is 194cm. This basically means I'll have to have a foam mattress, but seeing as the original ones are foam (and rubbish) I'm not sure I want to go that way.

After spending nearly 3 months away, our also have divot's in them!  


Ideally I'm after two singles 80x194.



Any ideas anyone?

PS I'm not looking at spending more than around £150 on both if possible.


TIA

Wilse


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Wilse..
foam with a thin memory foam top ? can always 'saw' it to correct size?

John


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

johng1974 said:


> Wilse..
> foam with a thin memory foam top ? can always 'saw' it to correct size?
> 
> John


Hi John

I thought of this, but I just thought I'd only be covering a bad mattress with a good top-er??


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

all our vans have had foam mattresses and they have been the most comfortable beds i have ever slept in....admittedly they need replacing every few years dependant on use but we find ours lovely.....maybe they just used cheap foam. there are different types of firmness in foam you can get. we just had all ours replaced at regal furnishings after 7 years of use (on and off)and they are lovely. i think you will be lucky to find a proper mattress to fit in this country that wont have to be made and cost the earth
hannah


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Similar problem on our 522.

We were too late to specify the sprung mattress at an extra £400 so are stuck with the foam one.

I find it too hard.

Looked around for a replacement sprung type but they are all too deep for the frame. Length/width would not be too much of a problem, but depth of a sprung is generally double that of the foam one fitted.

We had a spare 2cm memory foam topper so have cut that to size and fitted it on top.

I now sleep much better. The other half (well, two thirds - she is small!) reckons that it will be too hot in summer, so will wait and see.

I am going to use the remnants of memory foam to make the habitation bench seat a bit more comfortable. 
Give the seat squab and the back cushion a bit more shape as they are too flat at the moment.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I am sort of doing same thing Pip...

I brought an unused secondhand mattress originally from IKEA, £150 but I payed £30.. made/sawed if for the bed and will use the rest for cushions on a bench... if anything though, it's ever so slightly to 'soft' for sitting, or I am to heavy..

it is about 3inch soft foam, and 1 inch softer top..


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

wilse said:


> I thought of this, but I just thought I'd only be covering a bad mattress with a good top-er??


When we had our Pollensa, with made up beds, Annie didn't sleep at all well. It made a huge difference when I added a 2" topper to the bed.

We now have the same one on our fixed bed, and it's lovely and cumfy 

Gerald


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Ihaven't bought from them but try 1st for comfort...01706 875956 they are in Bacup, Lancs .My Sister has just bought a mattress from them and loves it.They supply the foam which doesn't make you sweat in summer.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*bed*

2 x 2" memory foam toppers works for us.

The only downside and this may well just be me is that I sometimes feel too warm in bed.

Hot stuff me!! lol

Pete

PS cheapest source I have found is a company that advertises in the CC mag.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: bed*



PeteS said:


> 2 x 2"


That's a bloody small mattress!

hahahaha


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Wilse,

Honestly please believe me when I say get yourself a memory foam mattress topper. We bought a memory foam topper for use in our previous motorhome as it didn't have a fixed bed and we thought it would make the seat area that you turned into a double bed more comfortable to sleep on and trust me when I say it turned our bed into the most comfortable and luxurious nest imagininable. When we bought our new motorhome it had a fixed bed with a proper deep sprung mattress but we chose to still use our topper on top of the mattress as the feel of the memory foam is just sheer heaven to sleep on and we always enjoy a wonderful nights sleep whenever we are away in our motorhome.

So, like I say please take my word for it and go treat yourself to a good quality memory foam mattress topper and I promise you you will not be disappointed with the result and it will be money well spent!

Let me know how you get on?

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

How bulky are the memory foam toppers to store?

I think our bed is about 6' 6" x 4' 10" (from memory) but I imagine a 2" topper of that size would take up a lot of room, even if rolled as tightly as possible.

Can anybody give an indication of how big the rolled up topper would be?

Thanks


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Zebedee,

Our memory foam mattress topper is actually 2 x single ones (I don't think they are as thick as 2 inch though) anyway we thought single ones would be more versatile. This way when on a double bed you can just lie them side by side or if you want to use them on single beds you of course have that option too. Anyway, in our previous motorhome we had to store them daily as we had to make the bed up every night and they rolled up quite easily and tightly and each mattress came with 2 special elasticated webbed bands that keeps them rolled up when they are stored away. We kept ours in the over the cab bed along with sleeping bags and pillows but they do fold up quite neatly and can be easily stored in whichever locker you keep the rest of your bedding in. Obviously for anyone who has a fixed bed then of course you don't have the problem of storing them as they just stay on the bed/beds. Another thing I like about the mattress toppers we have is the removeable fitted and zipped polyester/cotton sheets that you can purchase for them as this means you dont have to bother with traditional sheets anymore. We have 2 sets per mattress and they wash lovely and require no ironing!

If you do decide to treat yourself I am sure you will not be disappointed with them and we got ours at the Lincoln motorhome show 4 years ago and they still look like new. If the company still stand at the shows they will have a mattress set up for customers to try and you will see for yourself just how comfortable they are. They weren't the cheapest around (I think the brand name is Tempur) but I must say they have been worth every single penny.

Hope this helps to answer your question?

Sue


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Wilse..... how did your trip go ? 

Anyhow , for what its worth , having had a double disk replacement in my
neck i must be one of the fussiest people going when it comes to mattresses. In our Hymer we have the normal foam base, bed which i have found too hard , and as others have said , we just bought a quality topper from COSTCO costing around £100, that is fine and is stored flat on top of the existing base

If you can still use the existing Mattresses then maybe try a topper on one bed to see how you get on , as they do feel strange to start with.
Or if you feel really flush get two new memory foam mattresses made to size to replace the existing ones. Someone posted a good site on here the other day ( company based in Lancashire ) and was surprised how the prices have come down on memory foam as i believe the original makers of this material " TEMPUR " no longer have the sole world wide patent.

dinger


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

For the last 15 years or so we have used fabric padded toppers, firstly for our bed at home, then for our various vans. We find these exceptionally comfy, a nice soft topping to a firm base, giving the best of both worlds. And whilst they are warm in winter, they are cool in summer, being very breathable.

Cost about £40, I think.

I've been following the memory foam debate with interest, but the many reports of being too hot have always put us off.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Dinger


Trip went superb (thanks for asking), we did 3 months, France (4 days Spain... yuk) Portugal and then back to France.

I wish we'd bought new beds before we left, but hey-ho.

I'm getting some cost for mem foam mattress, so we'll see what's what.

I'm coming round to the topper idea. Although I think I should get new foam mattress anyway, as the Hymer ones are terrible quality foam.


Thanks again

Wilse


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow! our 572 must have different mattresses! as it is sooo comfortable.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

cocoa said:


> Wow! our 572 must have different mattresses! as it is sooo comfortable.


Hi there

See if yours' is a sprung mattress or bit of foam.

Ours seemed OK at first, but I think it's rubbish for longer term use.

8O


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

I have been looking around for memory foam toppers also. There is one called FLEXCELL , in the 2" version it has a summer side and a winter side, made from best quality visco elastic foam. The cheapest price I have found by googling is £115 for Double From My Memory mattress.co.uk They do a thicker one but that doesnt have a summer and winter side. Theresa.


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

It is foam but they have only had about 5 weeks use so far so we will have to wait and see!


----------

